# Special Guitar Recording Tour in British Columbia



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I receive the Amplitube newsletter on an occasional basis and I just thought I'd give a heads-up to you guitarists out on the west coast about this. Here's what it said:

"These free clinics will feature Steinberg's CI2 interface and Cubase 5.5 software, and will include a special presentation on AmpliTube 3, the premiere amp and effect modeling software from IK Multimedia. As a special bonus, everybody who attends a clinic will be eligible for a free copy of AmpliTube X-GEAR, and will be entered into a draw for a Yamaha N12 Digital Mixing Studio.
Come for the demonstration, the chance to have your recording questions answered, special giveaways, and more! RSVP Today!
* Saturday, July 17, 2010 - Tom Lee Music, Victoria BC, 1pm
* Monday, July 19, 2010 - Tom Lee Music, Richmond BC, 6pm
* Tuesday, July 20, 2010 - Tom Lee Music, Surrey BC, 6pm
* Thursday, July 22, 2010 - Long & McQuade, Vancouver BC, 7pm
* Friday, July 23, 2010 - Long and McQuade, North Vancouver BC, 7pm
* Saturday, July 24, 2010 - Tom Lee Music, Coquitlam BC, 1pm
The clinics will cover the setup, recording, and mixing process for anybody interested in making music with their computer. Aimed at guitar players, topics will include:
* Configuring an audio interface
* Connecting your guitar to your computer
* Recording and editing the perfect take
* Accompanying yourself with virtual instruments
* Effects and mixing
...and more!"

Here's the link to the RSVP website: IK Multimedia

If you go to it, let us know what you think of it. If they're coming east I may check it out.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

So has anybody checked out any of these clinics yet?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--send them through Alberta...


----------

